# crohn's patient looking for purple kush clones, canada



## pacfanx (Jul 21, 2011)

hello, i have been smoking marijuana for crohn's for years and i find that the purple kush, (the real purple kush) works better than anything. 
I am looking for someone that has some clones that they can sell me. 
thanks.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 24, 2011)

if you can find the SOG Purple Kush cut, its a real good cut in Canada, its from the Vancouver Island area


----------



## pacfanx (Jul 26, 2011)

sorry, i never received a pm. i just checked back here today. still looking


----------



## Buggins (Jul 26, 2011)

I 've just been diagnosed with Crohn's myself very recently. It's been a struggle. Drop me a line at fourty6and2(at)hotmail(dot)com and I'll see if there is anything I can do to help you out.


----------

